# BYC down this morning?



## aart (Jul 22, 2017)

Not sure anyone here is also there...but got error message below and not able to get back on.
Have gotten this before but not in a long time and it usually was momentary thing.

I suppose I should just be more patient and wait for them to clear up a host issue,
but was wondering if anyone else is seeing this?


----------



## Yorkshire Coop (Jul 22, 2017)

Yes I'm getting this error too


----------



## casportpony (Jul 22, 2017)

Also getting that.


----------



## aart (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks y'all...good to know it's not just my computer, browser, or ISP.
I'm sure we'll eventually hear what happened.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (Jul 22, 2017)

Same here. Hope it gets fixed soon, but it's not the end of the world if it doesn't. Lol


----------



## Hybridchucks (Jul 22, 2017)

me too! @Sassysarah123 @Leah567


----------



## aart (Jul 22, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Same here. Hope it gets fixed soon, but it's not the end of the world if it doesn't. Lol


Indeed...just reminds me to go do other things. 
Tho I _was_ in the middle of a post when it shut down,
 luckily I was able to copy and paste,
 in case the draft function doesn't recover it.


----------



## Leah567 (Jul 22, 2017)

Same here!!! I hope it gets fixed soon!


----------



## Hybridchucks (Jul 22, 2017)

Has @Nifty been contacted yet?


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks (Jul 22, 2017)

For the record, Ive lost it too


----------



## ViolinPlayer123 (Jul 22, 2017)

I think it's working!


----------



## aart (Jul 22, 2017)

ViolinPlayer123 said:


> I think it's working!


Yep, appears to be!


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks (Jul 22, 2017)

Yep, it is!


----------



## Sassysarah123 (Jul 22, 2017)

Yes, it is!!!


----------



## Hybridchucks (Jul 23, 2017)

WE ARE BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!TO BYC! I ALMOST DIED WITH GRIEF! Lol, dramatic......for reAL THOUGH!


----------



## TheCuteOrpington (Aug 8, 2017)

Same happened to me! But it's gone now 

Ooh look at all these new emojis!
'Scuse me:


----------

